# Trivia.esque



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Question:

What movie company has the logo animation at the beginning of their films that involves diving into a mountain or iceberg or something, up to some crystals where then one of the crystals raises up to the sky to what I think is their logo..

dont ask why but I need to know this..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Dude I can even think of the jingle but I can't remember the name.

Daaaa da da da, da da da da bummm daaa dooo deee dweee dwaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Is it Castle Rock Productions or Dreamworks?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

dreamworks is the kid fishing off the moon ya? no?... Crud... this will bother me all day lol


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww man, now that's a good questions... Google-fu don't fail me now.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Whaaapowwww!!!

What is "Crystal Sky Pictures"?

And a bonus youtube video: Animated Moskito bites a hotpepper


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

close but its not crystal sky...this one is a flyby sorta thing, much longer than that one. Its a classic, been arond for years. Its weird I've been looking through youtube, there are tons of clips of all of the major ones strung together, but not this one..

Pablo I think you are right with the jingle, (its the audio that I am really after)


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Shattered, I enjoyed the "Animated Moskito bites a hotpepper" so much I sent it in email


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you thinking of the old "Atlantis" films logo? Pre Alliance/Atlantis buy/merge?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

> Crud... this will bother me all day lol


Ciddian don't worry about that as when you get older like I am, you forget things like that and most things in a few minutes. Also the days get shorter for some reason  Hmmm, What was I talking about again?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, I GOT IT.

I was trying to think of why it wasnt on any of these youtube collection entries, and I thought maybe because it wasn't on home viewing releases, maybe it was a theatre-only thing, so it would have to be a theatre company, and BANG! it came back to me.

Atlantis Alliance.






Funny thing is, after all that, its not the jingle I was looking for..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

They have several jingles on the same logo


----------

